# What am I missing that prevents K3b from seeing any DVDWriters?



## SlySven (May 27, 2018)

I'm using current 11.1-Release-p10, I have two SATA DVDWriters accessed as AHCI devices.  I've installed K3b and I think nearly all the dependencies it needs/wants (including kde-runtime-kde4, exif, sox, ffmpegthumbnailer, mplayer, mencoder), hald and dbus-daemons are running. However when I run k3b it insists I do not have any devices that I can use, and does not offer the option to add them (I'm expecting to see an "add device" next to the "refresh" button:


I'm beginning to suspect that it is a permissions issue - but what do I need to look for/check?


----------



## phoenix (May 27, 2018)

`pkg info -D k3b`

You need to change the permissions and ownership of the device node for the burner before k3b can use it.


----------



## Crivens (May 27, 2018)

phoenix said:


> You need to change the permissions and ownership of the device node for the burger before k3b can use it.


 My my my!!

Freudian slip of the fingers if I ever saw one. 
s/burger/burner/


----------



## phoenix (May 27, 2018)

Crivens said:


> My my my!!
> 
> Freudian slip of the fingers if I ever saw one.
> s/burger/burner/



Whoops. Missed that in the proofreading. Problem with responding via the phone. Lol.

Fixed.


----------



## sidetone (May 27, 2018)

Use /etc/devfs.rules to set permissions in /dev/, because this will set and keep them after each reboot. File permissions that don't change after reboots can be set manually.

Enable it from rc.conf: `devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"`

For starters, /etc/devfs.rules:

```
[localrules=10]
add path 'cd0' mode 0555 group operator
```
If you haven't already, add your users to the "operator" group (/etc/group).

Use devfs.conf, to link dvd and cdrom to cd#:

```
link   cd0     cdrom
link   cd0     dvd
```
Set additional permissions depending on your hardware. Also, check that the user has owner file permissions and that the group is operator of your mountpoints.


----------

